# Hep required by newbie please



## warnie100 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi guys this is my 1st lathe ! i have a sheridan lathe that is a clone of the southbend 9c model i have just finished cleaning it up since buying it and tried to use it yesterday for a trial ru and when you engage the lead screw it cuts a thread or if you manualy feed it faster than almost a stop it will start to thread cut can any one please advise and maybe put up some pics of what gears i should have or get to be able to face with the lead screw i cant make head nor tail out of the table it all seams to be thread cutting thanks warnie


----------



## terry_g (Sep 21, 2012)

Some pictures would be great. You said it's a Southbend clone so it should have two carriage feeds.
One is a lever near the rear of the apron that engages the half nuts for threading. 
The other is a knob  at the bottom of the apron that engages a cone clutch  for a slower feed rate for turning.
Which one are you using?

Terry


----------



## warnie100 (Sep 21, 2012)

terry_g said:


> Some pictures would be great. You said it's a Southbend clone so it should have two carriage feeds.
> One is a lever near the rear of the apron that engages the half nuts for threading.
> The other is a knob  at the bottom of the apron that engages a cone clutch  for a slower feed rate for turning.
> Which one are you using?
> ...



thanks will post some pics thanks wayne


----------



## warnie100 (Sep 21, 2012)

terry_g said:


> Some pictures would be great. You said it's a Southbend clone so it should have two carriage feeds.
> One is a lever near the rear of the apron that engages the half nuts for threading.
> The other is a knob  at the bottom of the apron that engages a cone clutch  for a slower feed rate for turning.
> Which one are you using?
> ...


thanks terry here are some pics



	

		
			
		

		
	
regards wayne


----------



## PurpLev (Sep 21, 2012)

SB 9c do not have auto-feed - only threading. SB 9a have auto feed controls for both turning and facing - there is a 2nd lever on the carriage for that that selects long or cross feed, and a clutch to actually engage/release it.

If you want to use the threading control for auto feed turning operations you should setup a very small gear to transfer to a very large gear on the LS. not recommended at all as the constant use of auto feed will wear out your LS and your threading gear and half nuts... but if you must then you must.


----------



## warnie100 (Sep 21, 2012)

thankyou for your help;i now understand why regrds





PurpLev said:


> SB 9c do not have auto-feed - only threading. SB 9a have auto feed controls for both turning and facing - there is a 2nd lever on the carriage for that that selects long or cross feed, and a clutch to actually engage/release it.
> 
> If you want to use the threading control for auto feed turning operations you should setup a very small gear to transfer to a very large gear on the LS. not recommended at all as the constant use of auto feed will wear out your LS and your threading gear and half nuts... but if you must then you must.


----------



## pjf134 (Sep 21, 2012)

You should have a stack of gears for changing in the threading process, if you plan on cutting threads. As advised do not use half nuts for power feed as it will wear out them quick. You should have a metal tag on the lathe to indicate which gears are needed for which thread and how to arrange them.
Paul


----------

